# دراسات جدوى تدوير المخلفات / مشروع إنتاج علف من نباتات ورد النيل ومخلفات مصانع حفظ الخضراوات



## الملك العقرب (28 مايو 2010)

*دراسات جدوى تدوير المخلفات** / مشروع إنتاج علف من نباتات ورد النيل ومخلفات مصانع حفظ الخضراوات **

*الرجوع إلى: دراسات جدوى تدوير المخلفاتالمصدر : المجلس القومى للمرأة - وحدة المشروعات الصغيرة / تم عمل هذه الدراسات بمساعدة الصندوق الإجتماعى للتنمية .*أولاً : مقدمة*

تعتبر مخلفات أوراق وسيقان نباتات ورد النيل والمتواجد بكثرة في مناطق مختلفة في مجرى النهر خاصة عند الكباري والسدود المقامة علي نهر النيل أو الترع والمصارف تسبب مشكلة خطيرة تعوق عمليات ري الأراضي الزراعية أو الملاحة النهرية وأحيانا تسبب غلق المجرى المائي لنهر النيل في مناطق عديدة بالإضافة إلي ما قد يسببه هذا التكاثر من تلوث لمياه النيل وخطورة ذلك علي التلوث البيئي في مناطق عديدة . 
أما مخلفات الحاصلات الزراعية ومنتجاتها التي تتميز بالقيمة الغذائية العالية والتي يمكن خلطها مع مخلفات نباتات ورد النيل واستخدامها في إنتاج أعلاف متكاملة ذات قيمة غذائية كاملة ويقوم هذا المشروع بالاستفادة من مخلفات محصول الموز والقصب في تغذية الحيوان . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

التخلص من نباتات ورد النيل بالمجارى المائية له أهمية حيوية في عمليات الري والمحافظة علي مياه النيل من التلوث بالإضافة إلي ما يسببه من فقدان نسبة كبيرة من المياه وإعاقة للملاحة النهرية وسد الترع والمصارف ولذلك يتضح أهمية الاستفادة من مخلفات هذا النبات في تصنيع الأعلاف إضافة إلي ذلك يمكن استخدام مخلفات بعض المنتجات الزراعية من الخضراوات والفاكهة في دعم القيمة الغذائية لهذه الأعلاف ومن أمثلة هذه الحاصلات أشجار الموز التي زادت بصورة واضحة في الفترة الأخيرة حيث بلغت المساحة المنزرعة علي مستوى الجمهورية 40000 فدان وينتج من فدان الموز حوالي من 800 إلي 1000 شجرة وتقدر كمية المخلفات من الشجرة الواحدة حوالي 30كيلو جرام فتكون كمية المخلفات الناتجة من الفدان الواحد حوالي 27 طن في صورة مخلفات طازجة والمادة الجافة تمثل 20% من محتوى هذه المخلفات فيكون محتوى المخلفات الجافة الناتجة من الفدان الواحد حوالي 5.4 طن لا يتم الاستفادة منها إطلاقا في الوقت الحالي وهي كمية كبيرة تصل إجمالها إلي 216.000 ألف طن مادة جافة من مخلفات الموز . 
كذلك الحال بالنسبة لمصاص القصب فكان يستخدم كوقود للأفران البلدية في المدن إلا انه بعد تشديد قوانين حماية البيئة تم تحويل هذه المخابز والأفران إلي استخدام السولار أو الغاز الطبيعي لذلك يجب التخلص من هذه المنتجات بطريقة نافعة باستخدام هذه المخلفات أيضا في إنتاج العلف الحيواني . 
ونظراً لأن هذه المخلفات من المواد العضوية سريعة التحلل والتي يعيش عليها العديد من الكائنات مثل الخمائر والفطريات والحشرات وغيرها مما يشكل إضرارا بالغا بالبيئة السكانية والسكان كما تشكل اضرارا بالنواحي الصحية للسكان بالإضافة إلي ما تكلفه عملية النقل عندما يراد التخلص منها في أماكن غير آهلة بالسكان مما يؤدى إلي زيادة التكاليف ومن هنا يتضح أهمية إقامة مثل هذا المشروع . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*


نبات ورد النيل (متوفر طوال العام ).
مخلفات مزارع الموز (متوفر طوال العام ) من المزارع وأسواق الخضار والفاكهة .
مصاص القصب ومخلفاته الخضراء من أوراق وسيقان جافة (متوفر طوال العام بشركات تصنيع السكر ومحال عصير القصب والفاكهة ) .
المولاس .
*رابعا : المنتجات*

ينتج هذا المشروع عليقة من العلف تستخدم لتغذية الأبقار والماعز لها قيمة غذائية عالية تتضح من مكونات المواد الغذائية التي تحتويها هذه المخلفات فتحتوى مخلفات الموز علي 80.5% ماء أما المادة الجافة فتحتوى علي 10.5% بروتين و 28.8% ألياف 2.1% مستخلص الاثير و44.9 مستخلص خالي الأزوت و 13.7% رماد خام . 
أما نبات ورد النيل فيحتوى علي 92.2% ماء أما المادة العضوية فتحتوى علي 15.9% بروتين و 1.45%دهون و 16.9% ألياف و 48.4% مستخلص خالي من الأزوت أما مصاص القصب فيحتوى علي 0.4% دهون 51%ألياف و 44.5% مواد خالية من الاوزت و 1.3%بروتين . 
أوراق وسيقان القصب الخضراء تحتوى علي 1.1% دهون28.5% ألياف 50.3% مواد خالية من الأزوت 5.3%بروتين أما أوراق القصب الجافة فتحتوى علي 1.3 دهون و 35.1% ألياف و 50.6% مواد خالية من الأزوت و 6.2%بروتين . 
*وتركيب العليقة من هذه المكونات سالفة الذكر ونسبها تمثل في الجدول التالي :* 






نسب مكونات تركيب العليقة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هذا السعر للمخلفات الجافة بدون ماء وهي تشمل تكاليف النقل من المزارع بالنسبة للموز أو المعاصر ومصانع السكر بالنسبة للمصاص أو مواقع التجمع بالنسبة لورد النيل (المجارى المائية من ترع ومصارف ) إلي موقع المشروع . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*


فرم مخلفات مزارع الموز وكذلك مصاص القصب وسيقان وأوراق القصب الخضراء بالإضافة إلي ورد النيل .
وضع المفروم من كل مكون علي حدة علي طبالي خشبية وتركه لمدة يومين في الهواء الطلق للتجفيف.
خلط المكونات مع بعضها البعض بالنسب المشار إليها في الجدول السابق مع إضافة المولاس والحجر الجيري والملح بالنسب المشار إليها .
تعبئة الخليط في أكياس من البلاستيك المنسوج سعة 20كجم وتخزينها في المخزن .
*الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل إنتاج العلف* 





مراحل إنتاج العلف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مكان مساحته 600م2 منها 20×15م منطقة مكشوفة لعمليات تشوين الخامات وتجفيفها أما المساحة الباقية فتغطي بجمالون معدني من الصلب . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر كهربي 220فولت للإنارة ولتشغيل المفارم والخلاط بقدرة 20كيلووات بقيمة شهرية تصل إلي 550 جنيه مصري /شهر . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*







المفرمة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ميزان طبلية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







الخلاط
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







طبالي خشب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







عربة يدوية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة* 





تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا :*







احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاثة شهور)90075 جنيه . *
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*







الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*(7) العمالة :*







العمالة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




عدد الورديات :وردية واحدة
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات بالوردية
*(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا) :*







منتجات المشروع (شهريا) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 174000 جنيه . *
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يعبأ في أكياس بلاستيكية من البولي بروبيلين المنسوج سعة 20كجم مع كتابة تاريخ الإنتاج . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*


يجب مراعاة النظافة العامة والصحة المهنية للعاملين .
الاهتمام بنظافة المكان من الحشرات والقوارض بالتطهير المستمر في توقيتات محددة .
كتابة اسم وتاريخ المنتج والجهة المنتجة وكذلك المكونات الأساسية ونسب المواد المضافة إليها .
*(11) التسويق :*


منطقة المشروع .
أسواق المواشي .
عمل الدعاية اللازمة والاتصال بالقائمين علي عنابر التسمين ومزارع الأبقار .
الاشتراك في المعارض المختصة .
*وتتكلف عملية التسويق حوالي 250 جنيه /شهر في توزيع عينات من الأعلاف المنتجة علي التجار ومزارع تربية الماشية .* 

​


----------



## ريما 14 (28 مايو 2010)

موضع مفيد و جميل 

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2010)

*موضوع مهم كتير بدل ما بيحرقوا المخلفات
ثانكس ياملك​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مايو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضع مفيد و جميل
> 
> شكرا اخي العزيز


مرسي يا اهل المودة ربنا يبارك في حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع مهم كتير بدل ما بيحرقوا المخلفات​*
> 
> *ثانكس ياملك*​


 فعلا و بتسبب تلوث شديد مرسي يا سوتي المسيح يباركك و نورتيني بجد


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2010)

*جامدة جدا يا ملك بس يااااارب حد يسمع من بتوع المشاريع .. الواحد بجد بيتضايق لما بيشوف افكار حلوة مش مُنفذة*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2010)

كويس يا ملك

الرب يزيد بهيك مشاريع مفيدة

الشكر لمجهودك..


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مايو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *جامدة جدا يا ملك بس يااااارب حد يسمع من بتوع المشاريع .. الواحد بجد بيتضايق لما بيشوف افكار حلوة مش مُنفذة*


 في مشاريع كتير جميلة جدا و مواقع التنمية مليانة بالالاف الافكار و درسات الجدوي اي حد مكن يبحث و يلاقي المشروع الي يحبه كل ما عليه يكون في راس مال و لو بسيط كبداية و يبتدي يدرس مشروعه كويس و يتكل علي ربنا و انشاء الله يكبر و يبقي حاجة مفرحة ليه و لشعبه كمان مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كويس يا ملك
> 
> الرب يزيد بهيك مشاريع مفيدة
> 
> الشكر لمجهودك..


 
مرسي يا حبي ربنا يخليك و يقف مع الجميل و يبقوا انجح الناس


----------

